# Post Office Strike



## Smoke187

Ok, so this is some good news, The post office strike has ended, so hopefully everybody thats waiting for some SAPO VAPE MAIL will get their packages 

http://rekordmoot.co.za/24432/post-office-strike-ends/

A three-week Post Office strike by casual and part-time employees has come to an end and operations in affected areas have resumed, chief operations officer Mlu Mathonsi said.
“We are seeing major improvements operationally following the dismissal of the 403 illegally striking casual postal workers on 2 September 2014,” Mathonsi said.
The dismissals came after several meetings with concerned parties and labour union leaders.
Mathonsi said management was closely keeping track of a steady return of non-striking employees, who stayed at home did not took part strike-related violence and intimidation.
“In addition, mail sorting by volunteer employees commenced over the past weekend. We will ntroduce other measures to expedite the resumption of full business operations in all the business areas that have been affected by the strike,” said Mathonsi.
He said the strike resulted in a backlog of mail and the bulk of mail will be worked off in the next few weeks.
“We regret the inconvenience the strike has caused our customers, and assure them the SA Post Office management, with the support of all our stakeholders, including the Minister and our labour partners, is working tirelessly to restore operations back to full capacity.”

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Riaz

its about time this strike ends


----------



## johan

I just wonder how long this truce will last?


----------



## Snape of Vape

I really do hope this is over now, 4 packages in the post, so over waiting.


----------



## rvdwesth

ja nee kyk!

I am so tired of waiting for my stuff!!


----------



## rvdwesth

And then their Track and Trace systems is also offline! Oh the Joys!!


----------



## Snape of Vape

@rvdwesth One of my local tracking numbers got updated at 09:14 today! So it does seem like some stuff is moving again! 

If you are on Android, I'd suggest installing this
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.metalsoft.trackchecker2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Snape of Vape said:


> @rvdwesth One of my local tracking numbers got updated at 09:14 today! So it does seem like some stuff is moving again!
> 
> If you are on Android, I'd suggest installing this
> http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.metalsoft.trackchecker2


 
I have that installed thanks @Snape of Vape.
My order I'm worried about is one from the US. It landed in RSA on 19 August already and nothing happened after that.


----------



## Smoke187

I'm really starting to get highly pee'd off with the POST office.
I have been waiting since around the 20/08/2014 for my juice from @Just B and with the strike that took place which ended last week, I tried to check with the local PO again today and guess what, they are on another strike this week and another strike planned after this.

They are holding me back from some good juice 

Best advice I can gice is not to use SAPO for the next 2 months or you will end up like me, almost a whole month and no juice


----------



## johan

My advice: never support SAPO ever

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Just B

@Smoke187. If you can get to @KieranD from Vape Cartel, I will arrange that he gives you a bottle of you choice to carry you over till the stike ends and you get you juice order. I will just add an extra bottle into his next order to replace this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Smoke187

Just B said:


> @Smoke187. If you can get to @KieranD from Vape Cartel, I will arrange that he gives you a bottle of you choice to carry you over till the stike ends and you get you juice order. I will just add an extra bottle into his next order to replace this one.


 
Thats such an awesome offer, but honestly I couldnt accept that. At the end of the day, both you and @KieranD are running a business and I cannot expect you'll to take a loss, because of our incompetent postal service. 
I will however take you'll up on the World vaping day special and grab 2 flavours from Vape Cartel at the special price 

@KieranD - I will make arrangements with you to place an order, since I will be in Cape Town on Thursday, I can maybe meet you Wednesday afternoon if thats cool.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Just B

@Smoke187 small price to pay to keep our customers happy 

I am sure @KieranD will be more than happy to assist you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD

@Smoke187 no problem at all  Any afternoon this week at your convenience  I am around all week so whenever suits you best  
Please do not stress about the stock, we carry more than enough to help you out at times like this  some juice is a small price when it comes to delivering the service we strive for and keeping all our customers happy no matter what  

Its for this reason that Vape Cartel and @Just B work hand in hand

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Sorry guys but the poop is all over the fan again......

This found on the SAPO Facebook page

South African Post Office
48 mins · 
Just after the resolution of the strike by casual workers, workers at the Witspos, Tshwane Mail, Germiston and Polokwane mail depots have downed tools on an illegal strike.
The reasons given for the action is the appointment of temporary mail workers into permanent positions.
The current strike action adds mail in the mail system by four days.
Janras Kotsi, group executive: Mail Business said the SA Post Office is engaging organised labour and implementing contingency plans to keep mail moving.


----------



## BumbleBee

and this....

Unfortunately a number of post offices in Gauteng and the Cape Town area had to be closed for the safety of our customers and employees. These are:

Cape Town area

• Eppindust Post Office
• Caravelle Post Office
• Claremont Post Office
• Bonteheuwel Post Office
• Rondebosch Post Office
• Howard Place Post Office
• Millstreet Post Office
• Wynberg Post Office
• Khayelitsha Post Office
• Lingelethu West Post Office
• Manyanani Post Office
• Makhaya Post Office
• Elonwabeni Post Office

Johannesburg area:

• Kemptonpark
• Daveyton
• Daveyton East
• Krugersdorp
• Alrode
• Germiston
• Ironside
• Kwenzekile
• Sharpeville
• Walkerville 
• Stretford

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

All I can do it thank the Pope that Durbs is still operational otherwise Brooklyn wouldn't have been delivered today!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snape of Vape

Just came from post office having been told the same thing there. 

I have more than 200ml of liquid stuck somewhere in the country! I've now ended up having to order more juice from local guys via aramex shipping to just have something to keep me afloat


----------



## BumbleBee

I haven't been able to sell anything on BoB for weeks! This is becoming tiresome


----------



## Smoke187

I just wanted to give send out a HUGE THANK YOU to @Just B and @KieranD Thanks for the juice, Now I am stocked up with another 3 Just B flavours to keep me going until postman pat decides to go back to work

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD

Smoke187 said:


> I just wanted to give send out a HUGE THANK YOU to @Just B and @KieranD Thanks for the juice, Now I am stocked up with another 3 Just B flavours to keep me going until postman pat decides to go back to work


 
Only a pleasure @Smoke187! Good to meet you and glad we could be of assistance to you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Just B

Happy Vaping @Smoke187

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

I have so much stuff undelivered by the post office it's scary most importantly is a reo!


----------



## johan

paulph201 said:


> I have so much stuff undelivered by the post office it's scary most importantly is a reo!


 
I hope you are still sane? (as I wouldn't)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

johan said:


> I hope you are still sane? (as I wouldn't)


If I was or wasn't there nothing I can do lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Hahaha and this morning I had to go to pick something up for Jaco at the post office and the notice on the door says "Closed for publick safety"


----------



## MurderDoll

@paulph201 I work in Vereeniging. I can always go past that PO and try pick it up to drop off by Mike for you.


----------



## Mklops

I've got a kayfun that's been on the way to me for about a month and a half, driving me bonkers waiting for it

It's a sad time for SA at the moment where it seems we are starting nuture and encourage strikes, I understand the workers frustrations but all they achieve through these efforts weakening the economy and making the situation worse for themselves and everyone else...


----------



## Paulie

MurderDoll said:


> @paulph201 I work in Vereeniging. I can always go past that PO and try pick it up to drop off by Mike for you.


 

Thanks bro!

We going tomorrow to the hub to see if we can hunt it down lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

*South African Post Office*

Industrial action by casual postal workers continues to have a detrimental effect on mail delivery. This morning, the Witspos, Germiston and International mail centres are operational, but not at full capacity. Tshwane and Krugersdorp Mail Centres are not operational.

CapeMaIl, the sorting centre in Cape Town, is operational but not at full capacity. The mail centre in Bloemfontein is not operational.

Post Office management is still continuously meeting with striking workers to solve the impasse, and is using the services the SA Police and other security services to ward off possible violence.

If incidents of violence do occur, the Post Office will lay charges with the SA Police.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Smoke187

BumbleBee said:


> *South African Post Office*
> 
> Industrial action by casual postal workers continues to have a detrimental effect on mail delivery. This morning, the Witspos, Germiston and International mail centres are operational, but not at full capacity. Tshwane and Krugersdorp Mail Centres are not operational.
> 
> CapeMaIl, the sorting centre in Cape Town, is operational but not at full capacity. The mail centre in Bloemfontein is not operational.
> 
> Post Office management is still continuously meeting with striking workers to solve the impasse, and is using the services the SA Police and other security services to ward off possible violence.
> 
> If incidents of violence do occur, the Post Office will lay charges with the SA Police.



Lets hope they get into 3rd gear and get my stuff out, I have 1 parcel at Witpos and 1 in germiston, I need my juice and tank


----------



## rvdwesth

So much anger!!!!


----------



## Snape of Vape

So many bad words that I want to say with regards to the Post Office. 

I'm not sure whether I should just start buying other devices and juice as I doubt they will be back to normal delivery (after the strike ends) any time soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> *South African Post Office*
> 
> Industrial action by casual postal workers continues to have a detrimental effect on mail delivery. This morning, the Witspos, Germiston and International mail centres are operational, but not at full capacity. Tshwane and Krugersdorp Mail Centres are not operational.
> 
> CapeMaIl, the sorting centre in Cape Town, is operational but not at full capacity. The mail centre in Bloemfontein is not operational.
> 
> Post Office management is still continuously meeting with striking workers to solve the impasse, and is using the services the SA Police and other security services to ward off possible violence.
> 
> If incidents of violence do occur, the Post Office will lay charges with the SA Police.



And Jaco has been waiting for his package for over a month now. Its here, but they are closed.


----------



## Snape of Vape

@annemarievdh My 1 package left the US 59 days ago, another left the US 51 days ago, Fasttech package 49 days ago, 4th and final one has been in transit at the Tshwane hub since the 11th

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Now what happens if customers start protesting in front of the post office insisting that we be given our stuff? We'd all get arrested! How come these "employees" can get away with disrupting the economy like this? Not to mention all these cases of public violence and vandalism that are being ignored!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

*South African Post Office*

Operations are back to normal at the Durban mail centre today. Industrial action there was suspended after talks between management and labour unions. 
Witspos mail centre is operating at roughly 40% capacity. Germiston mail centre was also operational, but again not at full capacity. 
Tshwane Mail is unfortunately not accessible and remains closed. 
Operations in Cape Town have resumed but again, the mail centre is not yet working at full capacity. 
The Post Office will continue with efforts to keep operations going and to normalise relations between the company and its employees.


----------



## BumbleBee

....and the shit is still on the fan




 
South African Post Office
Some post offices in and around Johannesburg area have been closed for the safety of our customers and employees, following intimidation and threats of violence - we apologise for the inconvenience. They are 
Alrode
Benoni
Bergvlei
Boipatong
Boitumelo
Braamfontein
Crown Mines
De Deur
Doornfontein
Ebonypark
Edenpark
Evaton
Fordsburg
Germiston
Halfway House
Honeydew
Ironside
Johannesburg
Joubert Park
Kaalfontein
Kemptonpark
Khumalo
Kwenzekile
Langlaagte
Marshalltown
Masoheng
Orange Farm
Orange Grove
Phomolong
Robertsham
Roodepoort
Sebokeng
Southdale
Southgate
Tembisa North
Witspos
Zuurfontein

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

gee wizz when are these @ssholes going to stop

dont they know we expecting vape mail???

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Ek wil bliksem!
My stuff is in transit for months now.... I just hope and pray some bastard at customs (where I think my stuff is) did not steal my juice!!

Again ek wil iemand bliksem!


----------



## KimH

I'm about ready to volunteer my services at Cape Mail Hub - appears that's the only way I will see my parcels this year still....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

This is seriously not good  i have so much stuff outstanding its crazy!!


----------



## johan

rvdwesth said:


> Ek wil bliksem!
> My stuff is in transit for months now.... I just hope and pray some bastard at customs (where I think my stuff is) did not steal my juice!!
> 
> Again ek wil iemand bliksem!


 
Violence is not always the answer, but boy does it make you feel good afterwards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rvdwesth

johan said:


> Violence is not always the answer, but boy does it make you feel good afterwards


 
Thing is.... I am not a violent person, but this makes me angry....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Things dont seems to be going well!!

http://mg.co.za/article/2014-10-02-post-office-strike-continues-as-union-talks-collapse

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nooby

Not good at all...


----------



## BumbleBee

*Benoni Post Office stoned, post thrown into street*
Several windows were broken and thousands of mail items were trashed all over the sorting room and street at the Benoni Post Office this morning, allegedly by striking employees.








Full article here:
http://benonicitytimes.co.za/191522/benoni-post-office-stoned-post-thrown-into-street/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

This is absolutely ridiculous!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KimH



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

*South African Post Office*

Update on industrial action at some Gauteng facilities of SA Post Office

Postal services in South Africa are still affected by industrial action by mail workers in the Gauteng province as well as in Bloemfontein and Polokwane. Talks to solve the strike are currently at a particularly sensitive stage and the Post Office is not at liberty to disclose details at this stage. 
No employees at Post Office outlets are on strike, but intimidation and violence has led to the temporary closure of a number of post offices in the Johannesburg area, while six post offices in the area had to be closed as a result of vandalism. According to Lungile Lose, spokesperson for the SA Post Office, the company took this decision in the interest of customers and employee safety.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

BumbleBee said:


> *South African Post Office*
> 
> Update on industrial action at some Gauteng facilities of SA Post Office
> 
> Postal services in South Africa are still affected by industrial action by mail workers in the Gauteng province as well as in Bloemfontein and Polokwane. Talks to solve the strike are currently at a particularly sensitive stage and the Post Office is not at liberty to disclose details at this stage.
> No employees at Post Office outlets are on strike, but intimidation and violence has led to the temporary closure of a number of post offices in the Johannesburg area, while six post offices in the area had to be closed as a result of vandalism. According to Lungile Lose, spokesperson for the SA Post Office, the company took this decision in the interest of customers and employee safety.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

In order to get paid u need to work. 
They clearly not working. Fire their asses and hire some of those people in our country desperately looking for work 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cliff

Hey guys, only just managed to get somewhere...

Been trolling the net for the whole week for solutions on how to even track my Reo. USPS site has been useless since it left the states, and naturally SAPO doesn't even hold a candle to that!

Today I "struck gold" in a sense. Doesn't help delivery I know but at least I know it's in SA, and where in SA. 

021 590 5716 / 5728 are the magic numbers, Epping post office international dept, who apparently deal with most USPS parcels. I gave my USPS tracking number and was quite efficiently told that my package is in JHB and they *might* just be moving things on from Monday.

Not going to hold my breath, but thought maybe some of you would like some small peace of mind too.

Just really sucks that I could've been vaping on a Reo for over 2 weeks by now!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rogue zombie

Jees I'm just waiting for some Dr.Clark Snake Oil.

If I was waiting for a REO, I would absolutely flip!


----------



## Andre

Cliff said:


> Hey guys, only just managed to get somewhere...
> 
> Been trolling the net for the whole week for solutions on how to even track my Reo. USPS site has been useless since it left the states, and naturally SAPO doesn't even hold a candle to that!
> 
> Today I "struck gold" in a sense. Doesn't help delivery I know but at least I know it's in SA, and where in SA.
> 
> 021 590 5716 / 5728 are the magic numbers, Epping post office international dept, who apparently deal with most USPS parcels. I gave my USPS tracking number and was quite efficiently told that my package is in JHB and they *might* just be moving things on from Monday.
> 
> Not going to hold my breath, but thought maybe some of you would like some small peace of mind too.
> 
> Just really sucks that I could've been vaping on a Reo for over 2 weeks by now!!!


Yeah, that really sucks. Hang in there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kimbo

*Post Office on the brink of collapse*

http://mybroadband.co.za/news/general/112196-post-office-on-the-brink-of-collapse.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yiannaki

kimbo said:


> *Post Office on the brink of collapse*
> 
> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/general/112196-post-office-on-the-brink-of-collapse.html


I'm close to just breaking into the PO one evening and searching for my vape mail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> I'm close to just breaking into the PO one evening and searching for my vape mail.




Illl bring wire / tools / rayon and some juice lets do it  just kidding 

whats even worse is i have noticed fedex\dhl have also increased there prices for shipping to south africa from the usa based on the increase of demand

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

paulph201 said:


> whats even worse is i have noticed fedex\dhl have also increased there prices for shipping to south africa from the usa based on the increase of demand



That's a load of bollocks.

I hate when companies charge more just because they can.


----------



## Paulie

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That's a load of bollocks.
> 
> I hate when companies charge more just because they can.




I know I almost fainted when i got a quote for 24 bottles of juice for 300$ and the shipping was 650$


----------



## KieranD

Guys want some even better news???

Swissport clowns are striking now too! Swissport handle around 65% of all airfreight cargo coming in to SA. Now courier shipments are being affected as well. FFS!!! SA FTMFL!!!


----------



## johan

KieranD said:


> Guys want some even better news???
> 
> Swissport clowns are striking now too! Swissport handle around 65% of all airfreight cargo coming in to SA. Now courier shipments are being affected as well. FFS!!! SA FTMFL!!!



Geez I almost "disliked" your post! I better speed up my emigration docs as this already F#@ up economy is only going one way.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mklops

Im Really starting to wonder if I should write off my packages... At this stage it's gonna be old and outdated by the time I recieve it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

I've already written off stuff stucked at the Pta hub

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke187

1 of my packages is at the PO in my area, and they delivered my bills and junk mail, but when I go to the PO, its closed and the people inside just ignore you when you stand at the door. They dont even want to open up.


----------



## Bumblebabe

And it all starts again? 
http://www.enca.com/south-africa/post-office-workers-threaten-strike


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> And it all starts again?
> http://www.enca.com/south-africa/post-office-workers-threaten-strike


Oh no!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Bumblebabe said:


> And it all starts again?
> http://www.enca.com/south-africa/post-office-workers-threaten-strike


 Oh come the Fk on!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

BumbleBee said:


> Oh come the Fk on!!!


It is how the country will be crippled.......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

